# Just One



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I am not sure if this has been posted before or not (I haven't been on the forum in a while) but I wanted to share...... 

(warning it may bring tears!) 

"Just one dog"

http://blip.tv/file/3014054


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes it was actually, worth viewing again though!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sitting here bawling at my desk. Thanks for sharing.


----------

